# Muscovite and Iranian attack on Saudi oil facilities cut 50% of Saudi oil production



## Litwin (Sep 15, 2019)

Muscovite and Iranian attack on Saudi oil facilities cut 50% of Saudi oil production , 
1) what trump is gonna do? protect putler as usual ?
2) maybe its time to switch out energy sources , to something more update to 21c? 

"US of "deceit" after Secretary of State Mike Pompeo said Tehran was behind damaging drone attacks on two Saudi oil facilities.2

Iran condemns US 'deceit' over Saudi oil attacks


----------



## JGalt (Sep 15, 2019)

Litwin said:


> Muscovite and Iranian attack on Saudi oil facilities cut 50% of Saudi oil production ,
> 1) what trump is gonna do? protect putler as usual ?
> 2) maybe its time to switch out energy sources , to something more update to 21c?
> 
> ...



The Saudis and Israelis should form a joint strike force and hammer the living crap out of them.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 15, 2019)

JGalt said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > Muscovite and Iranian attack on Saudi oil facilities cut 50% of Saudi oil production ,
> ...



not a practical solution------I would prefer to take as much of  Iranian oil production and shipment HOSTAGE as possible-------as a payback


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Sep 15, 2019)

Litwin said:


> Muscovite and Iranian attack on Saudi oil facilities cut 50% of Saudi oil production ,
> 1) what trump is gonna do? protect putler as usual ?
> 2) maybe its time to switch out energy sources , to something more update to 21c?
> 
> ...



I agree if Iran is behind the attack by supplying the money and technology to the Yemni Rebels then Russia and China are giving their blessing...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Sep 15, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...



It would start a possible war between us and Russia... Trump is not going to do it...


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 15, 2019)

Terrorist oil is going to be expensive.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 15, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



I don't think so


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 15, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Terrorist oil is going to be expensive.



what are you calling "terrorist oil"  ?    the stuff out of Iran?


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 15, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Terrorist oil is going to be expensive.
> ...


No.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 15, 2019)

Prices could double in short term 

Saudi oil facility attack expected to cause huge jump in prices as Trump weighs releasing emergency reserves


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 15, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



oh----so what is "terrorist oil"?


----------



## Litwin (Sep 15, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


what kgb&putler have  on trump? the  video - tape ?


----------



## Litwin (Sep 15, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > Muscovite and Iranian attack on Saudi oil facilities cut 50% of Saudi oil production ,
> ...


Muscovy´s main strategic goal has  always been the  complete collapse of MENA´s oil production, they have declared it many times openly


----------



## Litwin (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2019)

Litwin said:


>



thanks  Lit-----a few giant warships and aircraft carriers----right there in the sea
between Saudi Arabia and Irans  SHOULD DO IT


----------



## Litwin (Sep 16, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > er chalage
> ...


i don't think that trump will ever challenge putin´s KGB/ozero ...


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2019)

Litwin said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...



Lit ---you overestimate POOTIN's love for Teheran


----------



## Litwin (Sep 16, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


no my friend, i know the Persians very well . they ´d never attack 50% KSA´d oil fields without the nuclear fist (Muscovy in this case) behind, they are just too smart for such ERROR


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2019)

Litwin said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Litwin said:
> ...



I know Persians too-----they are stingy with money and spent LOTS on both Hezbollah and Houthis------they seek value for their money


----------



## Litwin (Sep 16, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




*Putin selling advanced weapons to Iran to destabilize Middle ...*

euromaidanpress.com › 2015/04/16 › putin-selling-advanced-weapons-to-i...
Apr 16, 2015 - Putin selling advanced weapons to Iran to _destabilize Middle East_ and drive ... _Andrey Piontkovsky_, _Russian_ mathematician, political writer and ...


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------

